# Auto transmission problems in CRUZE 1.8



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi huriken,

I understand your frustrations with your Cruze and would like to assist. Although I am only set up to handle U.S customers, if you send me your full name, contact information, and VIN, I can forward your concerns to the appropriate Chevrolet contact. I look forward to your response.

Sincerely,

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## koratoka (Feb 19, 2012)

I am zaid i live in saudi arabia. I agree with huriken, am having the same problem same as the cruze group here in saudi arabia, we are suffering from the same problem. lots of gearboxes have been damaged and still they tell us its normal. We as customers we dont see it normal, since you usa are the manufacturer of this car i beg you to inform your company about this not new issue and fix it. I know you wont fix **** but if you dont youll lose every customer you gained.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

huriken said:


> Can jerking in the auto transmission problems be solved? What are the causes? Many of my friends using CRUZE cars, especially 1.8 engines in Thailand have been experiencing these same problems. Even if its valve body ("transmission brain") is replaced, the transmission still has a problem. We think that this is not the best solution to the jerking or defects of the transmission. Even though GM in Thailand has tried to solve this problem of the unfortunate cars, most of my club mates (MY 2011-2012) has been complaining of jerking in the automatic transmission and hesitation to shifting from one gear to another, in particular 1-2-3. It is not fun and happy to drive CRUZE any more and we predict very soon its transmission will die as many did. Because of uncertainty, some used to have their cars inspected by the dealers. The results are always that the transmission is normal. If it is normal, why did it not act up since the first day of driving? Please help us!!!



Sorry that NOT ONE of the experts here have given you any advice. I DID tell you what I thought you should do when you first posted, but I got reprimanded by one of the moderators here and he deleted my answer! Since no one has been able to help you I think you can assume what the answer is. Good luck to you and Zaid.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

What transmission? 6 speed auto?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## silvercruze1lt (Sep 28, 2012)

you need to find out if you can get the trifecta tune. it changes how the transmission shifts.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

If you do have the 6T45, its going to shift like that. Its programmed into the logic of the TCM. Most people are not used to this because it is a 6 speed with different gear ratios than a 4 speed. So you think there is something wrong with the trans when in all reality its operating as designed... the tune addresses some of the issue. The only thing that I have seen and repaired on the 6T45 is the 3-5 reverse wave plate and other internal trans components. You will know if you have this problem if it shudders in reverse, slips going into 3rd or 5th or if you lose either of the stated above gears. But i promise that the issue you are having isnt an issue at all, its a normal characteristic.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Doesn't the 1.8 have the 6T30 transmission, the 1.4T the 6T40 and my Diesel has the 6T45 and it works completely smoothly with no shift problems at all?


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

I have the 6T45 in my 1.4 turbo... 6T30,40, and 45 are all the same internally just the clutches are better as you go up in series

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

boosted__cruze said:


> I have the 6T45 in my 1.4 turbo... 6T30,40, and 45 are all the same internally just the clutches are better as you go up in series
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


According to my owners manual the output shaft is about a 1/4 inch bigger in the 6T45.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GM_6T40_transmission


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

In the US, the 6T40 was redesigned for 2012 MY with bigger bearings, new shift solinoids, new TCM, and new fimware for the TCM to correct the harsh, erratic shifting. In the US, both the 1.8L & 1.4L engines get the 6T40 transaxle. The 6T45 is a similar design but has a wider drive chain and other bits for higher torque loads than found in the Cruze. I have no idea what the non-domestic applications are.


----------



## ansmuster (Mar 14, 2015)

*Jerking solution*



fastdriver said:


> Sorry that NOT ONE of the experts here have given you any advice. I DID tell you what I thought you should do when you first posted, but I got reprimanded by one of the moderators here and he deleted my answer! Since no one has been able to help you I think you can assume what the answer is. Good luck to you and Zaid.








i have same my problem with my cruze-2010 would u like gave me a best suggestion ...


----------

